# Sold my Dishplayer on eBay!



## DennyC (Dec 24, 2002)

For those considering selling their DP's, mine just sold (to a buyer in Puerto Rico) for $202 + actual cost of shipping. That price included the remote and the keyboard.

Judging from the disappointment of a couple of potential buyers (who decided not to bid after I gave them the technical details on my smartcard), I don't believe this DP is hackable. Consequently, I'd say $200 is presently the low end of the DP market price range. 

DC


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Denny, is there something weird about your smart card? I don't know what u mean? So u think I could get more than 200. for my dp? I didn't know they sold for that much. rj


----------



## DennyC (Dec 24, 2002)

rjl, I don't know (or want to know!) much about it, but my understanding is that some DP's bring higher prices than mine did, primarily because their smart card can be hacked. I don't know how to tell one from the other, though.

DC


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DennyC _
> *rjl, I don't know (or want to know!) much about it, but my understanding is that some DP's bring higher prices than mine did, primarily because their smart card can be hacked. I don't know how to tell one from the other, though.
> 
> DC *


Oh, shy lurker ! You know it, if you posting such blur info ...


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Some of the earlier smart cards that the came with DISH Network receivers did not have all the security features of newer cards. The hackers want the older cards and in many cases on eBay they are buying receivers to get the cards.

Rumors are that DISH has some tricks up their sleeve to zap a lot of the current methods used by hackers and will deploy it soon (let's hope so).


----------



## DennyC (Dec 24, 2002)

>> You know it, if you posting such blur info ... <<

Excuse me? Performing a 32768 reset is close to the edge of the envelope for my technical expertise-- you either have me confused with someone else, or you're trolling.

DC


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just sold both of my DP's for $250 each and purchased a 721 at very little cost. What a deal!


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Any unit that has been in the stream within the last few months will have a Smartcard that is not "hackable." People on EBay will bid higher on things that have not been in the stream for many months -- since then it won't have whatever Dish does to the cards to make them unusable for mucking about with.

- John...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Can one get into trouble for mentioning such information on ebay?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

DishNetwork is currently spooling commands to disable hacked receivers and smartcards.

The Dishplayer is not affected by the current commands.....thus, it is fetching far more money than it is worth on ebay.

Those who wish to hack and want pvr abilities are bidding the prices up because they know they will not be affected by the anti-hacker commands.

I sold my 7100 about 3 weeks ago for $260 + shipping. I then
replaced it with a 501, I purchased on ebay for $172.


----------



## Swampthing (Apr 24, 2002)

Interesting regarding these prices... and just proves there's a sucker born every minute. Just a few short months ago, I bought a brand new, still in the box 7200 (not 7100) from a local dealer for only $99.


----------

